# Aperture 2 Annouonced



## johnbeardy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Aperture 2 Announced*

Not a lot to excite. Smart filters let you include adjustments in queries, but a load of tidying up and stuff like "Vibrancy".

John


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 13, 2008)

Moved and opened for discussion in The Lounge.


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 13, 2008)

Tethered shooting with an iPhone? I'm switching immediately.

It looks sorta like Lightroom 1.5.


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 14, 2008)

They seem to be taking a lot of ideas from Lightroom. Recovery, Black Point, Vibrancy, Definition ... Integration with other Mac applications would be nice if I used other Mac applications, but I don't. I love the Mac hardware and OS, but not so much the apps. They're good for users like my mother, though ...


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 15, 2008)

Aperture 2 is very interesting to me. I still use, and love Lightroom, but Aperture 2 seems to have turned up the heat a little, maybe even a lot. I am coming across many articles, however, that suggest that while Aperture was first to market, Lightroom overtook Aperture as the most popular RAW tool behind Photoshop.

What I have found messing with the trial version of Aperture 2 is:


I like the layout of the program, especially the Project/Folder structure, and most especially Smart Folders.
I like the speed with which I can browse thumbnails.
I like that I can add customizable copyright text and logo images to everything from exports to web images to prints without fuss or hacks.

There are other things that are very nice with Aperture 2, but it's late and I'm tired. I'd be interested to hear opinions of others here brave enough to admit they have taken a closer look at Aperture 2, though. I see nothing wrong with checking out the competition.

As so many have said before: keep your friends close (Lightroom) and your enemies closer (Aperture).


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 15, 2008)

I think that the Quick View(is that what they call it?) feature is something that the Lightroom developers should borrow from Aperture 2. LR is still a little slower than I'd like when downloading and viewing images on a shoot.

I'd be interested to see how the new raw processing engine works out. A while back I did my own personal raw converter shootout. Aperture(1.5 I think) came in third just above DPP.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 16, 2008)

I found some examples of a 1.5 to 2.' comparison with regards to the RAW conversion, and 2.' appeared to be on-par with Lightroom/ACR. It looks like Apple made some big improvements in Aperture 2, but I don't know if they are enough.

I am eager to see where Lightroom 2.' is going to take us, though.


----------

